# Betta Mugshot



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Even they can be criminal...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew Bloom was up to something sinister! *Looks back to check on fish*
:lol:


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol!


Yea, I agree my betta was stealing food from it's former tank mate, even though he was eating it.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

lol! put Nick Nolte's hair due on him lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao! That is hilarious and cute!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hahaha! The grumpy-pants face makes it all the more perfect!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's so cute! Great idea.


----------

